# Above ground roots



## mids1999 (Feb 22, 2007)

Is it normal for the roots of bacopa caroliniana to be coming out like half way up the plants stem?
3" - 4" above the flourite

75 gal tank
96x3 lighting
press co2


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

lots of stem plants do that. you can trim them off if you wish.


----------



## mids1999 (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok thanks.
I was hoping it didnt mean that I had to bury them up to the top roots in substrate.


----------

